
The Five Pressures of Leadership - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/the-5-pressures-of-leadership/
======
indentit
Thanks for this, it helps tremendously to have this advice when I can't decide
if the hassle of sharing a side project as open source is worth the benefits,
and how to ensure I can be a good leader to help my contributors and myself
ensure the project is a success

~~~
alexellisuk
Thank you, I'm glad it spoke to you, you're who I wrote it for :-)

